# Moving to Boston... some questions about MA Law



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

So... handgunaw.us being as awesome as it is, I know that MA is a "may" issue state, they have 2 different levels of licensing and that 3/5's of my firearms are illegal in MA unless I have a Class A LTC. My main concern is whether or not it's even possible to get a license to carry, in the most general sense. I understand in new york you "can" get a conceal carry license, but it's basically impossible and can take a very long time. Is MA a similar instance or is it relatively easy? are the police going to need a "reason" or is it more simple than that?

anyone from MA have any tips or anything I should know? Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You're going from the Tidewater of Virginia to Boston? Wow, that is going to be a culture shock. Is it work related? Have to ask because it's hard to imagine someone doing this because they want to.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

lol. I'm "from" Seattle WA, lived in Chicago for about a year, then to Chesapeake, VA for 4.5 years with three tours to Kuwait (one of which involving some missions in Dubai) and now to Boston. Culture shock is what I do, lol. All "work" related. I'm going from my currently overactive command to the USS Constitution.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!
If you're now assigned to the _Constitution_, you're going to be part of our "living history."
I envy you!

Why carry a mere pistol? Instead, give 'em a full broadside-preferably of grapeshot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the USS Constitution assignment. And thank you for your service to our nation. Chesapeake's a nice area, from what I've heard, and offers quite a lot for water lovers (like me). Certainly a lot milder winters than Boston (if I never saw snow again I wouldn't miss it - not a fan of winter). Where do you think you'll finally settle down when your tour is over for good?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't really know. The misses really want's to settle down for at least 5 years this time around, so even though my orders are only for 3 years I may end up in boston for about 5 ish. We may end up settling there, depending on how all goes. I love rock climbing, and the both of us are huge into craft brewing, so boston is a pretty good place to be. I dunno if being around that many people and dealing with that cost of living is my style though... and in the end I'm going to miss REAL mountains, the kind they just don't understand on the east coast. Who knows? Lifes' a highway, I'm gonna ride it and see where I go.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

We have real mountains here; they're just a lot older than those young ones out in the mid west. The first line of the Blue Ridge starts three miles west of my home. But water is what I really like. Particularly tidal waters.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always said that a mountain should be about a mile high. Turns out, there's no mountains on the east coast that can claim that. Granted what I think and the actual definition of "mountain" differ... 

also, I'm a pretty huge fan of the water myself. Hence the whole navy thing. Used to be a lifeguard, now I drive boats on uncle sams dime. Now if only he paid well enough for me to buy my own... 

Anyways, does anyone live in MA or what? I communicated with the Commissioner trying to find out if there's a grace period on getting the permit, or some military exception. Waiting for a response. I'd really hate to sell my shotguns because Boston has strayed so far from it's roots (ie the revolution started there and now they seem to be sheep).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I've always said that a mountain should be about a mile high. *Turns out, there's no mountains on the east coast that can claim that*. Granted what I think and the actual definition of "mountain" differ...
> 
> also, I'm a pretty huge fan of the water myself. Hence the whole navy thing. Used to be a lifeguard, now I drive boats on uncle sams dime. Now if only he paid well enough for me to buy my own...
> 
> Anyways, does anyone live in MA or what? I communicated with the Commissioner trying to find out if there's a grace period on getting the permit, or some military exception. Waiting for a response. I'd really hate to sell my shotguns because Boston has strayed so far from it's roots (ie the revolution started there and now they seem to be sheep).


Sure there are... lots of them. I've been at the top of one in Tennessee. Here's a list. Granted, nothing as high as 7000 feet but they are around 100 million years old.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if you tried to troll me.. or if you accidentally trolled your own page.... 

either way I looked into it, again, and for some reason I had all the numbers in my head about right... except with a 4, instead a 6 in the thousands' place... woops. OK, so the east coast has mountains, I admit. I need to go check them out sometime when I get home, plan on camping with the family out near richmond and whatever mountains are in that area. 


aaaand still no one on this forum from MA? wtf?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just noticed there was a link to a Kate Upton dance (her famous one at a basketball game) on my post #9 above. I don't have a clue how that got there, but I removed it. Not that it's bad because it certainly is not bad at all. Just not along the topical lines of this thread.

Oops, found out why it got there. My fault. I was responding via email to a friend who posted some Kate Upton pictures. My bad.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gunners_Mate said:


> I'm not sure if you tried to troll me.. or if you accidentally trolled your own page....
> 
> either way I looked into it, again, and for some reason I had all the numbers in my head about right... except with a 4, instead a 6 in the thousands' place... woops. OK, so the east coast has mountains, I admit. I need to go check them out sometime when I get home, plan on camping with the family out near richmond and whatever mountains are in that area.
> 
> aaaand still no one on this forum from MA? wtf?


Richmond's not close to the mountains. You could try Charlottesville or better, Roanoke, Staunton, or Skyline Drive. The highest mountains are in Tennessee and North Carolina.

The Tallest Mountains in the Eastern U.S.


----------

